# Järjestelmän täydellinen kopiointi vanhalta kovolta uudelle?

## anidabi

Tuli ostettua pari uutta isompaa kovoa, mutta muu rauta pysyy edelleen samana. Eli mikä olisi paras ja helpoin tapa siirtää järjestelmä muuttumattomana uudelle levylle? Just nyt ei ole aikaa ja kiinnostusta käännellä kymmeniä tunteja softaa, se tehdään sitten kun vaihtuu muu rauta.

----------

## micko

Uusi levy kiinni koneeseen, mielellään siihen paikkaan, mihin se tulee uudessa systeemissä jäämään. Buuttaat millä vain livecd:llä. Partitioit uuden levyn toivotulla tavalla ja teet sinne tietenkin järjestelmäosion. Mounttaat vanhan järjestelmäosion vaikkapa /mnt/vanha ja uuden /mnt/uusi. Sitten "cp -a /mnt/vanha/* /mnt/uusi". Tuon pitäisi siirtää kaikki tiedostot ja säilyttää niiden ominaisuudet. Sitten uuden järjestelmän fstabia editoimaan kuntoon. Myös buuttimanageri pitää asentaa uuden levyn alkuun. Tämä tapahtuu samalla tavalla, millä olet sen alunperinkin asentanut.

Kaikki tämä riippuu tietenkin vielä osioinnistasi. Gentoon asennusmanuaalissa taidetaan suositella erillistä /boot-osiota. Itse suosittelisin vielä erillistä /var-osiotakin. /home tietenkin pitää ehdottomasti olla erillinen. Näistä osioista tarpeelliset teet tietenkin myös uusille levyille ja kopioit niiden datat vastaavasti.

Uusien osioiden koolla tai tiedostojärjestelmällä ei ole väliä, jos sitä mietit. Kunhan vanhat datat niihin mahtuvat.

----------

## Zarhan

Dump/Restore on todennäköisesti parempi tapa jos et aio vaihtaa filesysteemiä välissä.

----------

## anidabi

 *micko wrote:*   

> Kaikki tämä riippuu tietenkin vielä osioinnistasi. Gentoon asennusmanuaalissa taidetaan suositella erillistä /boot-osiota. Itse suosittelisin vielä erillistä /var-osiotakin. /home tietenkin pitää ehdottomasti olla erillinen. Näistä osioista tarpeelliset teet tietenkin myös uusille levyille ja kopioit niiden datat vastaavasti.
> 
> Uusien osioiden koolla tai tiedostojärjestelmällä ei ole väliä, jos sitä mietit. Kunhan vanhat datat niihin mahtuvat.

 

Juu, tuota osioiden kokoa ja tiedostojärjestelmän vaikutusta vähän epäilin. Tarkoitus olisi siirtyä reiseristä kokoaan XFS pohjaiseen järjestelmään.

Koska mahdollinen filesysteemin vaihto edessä niin tuo dump/restore voi jäädä väliin. Mut toki sitä mahdollisuutta pitää tutkiskella.

----------

## anidabi

Se jäi kysymättä että miksi tehdä erillinen boot, var ja home osio? Ymmärrän kyllä homen jos sattuu kerää kaikkea tauhkaa, mutta kun kone on pelkässä serverikäytössä ilman X:sää, niin ei sinne nykyisen 7 gigan osion aikana ole tullut juuri mitään(normikäyttäjiltä siis). Tällä hetkellä on siis kaikki samalla osiolla, paitsi swap erillisellä(ei kuitenkaan eri kovolla, vaikka näin toimisi parhaiten) osiolla ilman mitään ongelmia. Kone ollut käytössä jo pari vuotta ja jotain tietokannan tai logien virheellistä paisumista lukuunottamatta hyvin pelannut.

----------

## micko

 *anidabi wrote:*   

> Se jäi kysymättä että miksi tehdä erillinen boot, var ja home osio? Ymmärrän kyllä homen jos sattuu kerää kaikkea tauhkaa, mutta kun kone on pelkässä serverikäytössä ilman X:sää, niin ei sinne nykyisen 7 gigan osion aikana ole tullut juuri mitään(normikäyttäjiltä siis). Tällä hetkellä on siis kaikki samalla osiolla, paitsi swap erillisellä(ei kuitenkaan eri kovolla, vaikka näin toimisi parhaiten) osiolla ilman mitään ongelmia. Kone ollut käytössä jo pari vuotta ja jotain tietokannan tai logien virheellistä paisumista lukuunottamatta hyvin pelannut.

 

Jaajaa... no sitten tilanne voi olla eri. Boot... tuota en itse asiassa osaa perustella. Olen vain jotenkin tottunut siihen. Home juurikin käyttäjien omien tiedotojen kannalta. Ja tietenkin sen, että jos systeemi pitää asentaa uusiksi, niin käyttäjien asetukset pysyvät samoina. Toisaalta mulla on tilanne, että samassa koneessa on Gentoo ja Debian, mutta /home on näille yhteinen. Samat asetukset kummassakin käyttiksessä.

Gentoossa tykkään pitää /varille myös omaa osiota. Tai ehkä pelkälle /var/tmpille. Pointtina se, että Gentoon kääntelyssä syntyy paljon pieniä väliaikaistiedostoja. Eipä fragmentoituminen kovin suuri ongelma tietyillä tiedostojärjestelmillä ole, mutta jotenkin tulee turvallisempi olo, kun se tapahtuu sentään erillisellä osiolla.

Mutta joo. Nuo nyt on makuasioita. Ja tosiaankin... Gentoo ei pidä mitään melua vaikka systeemi vaihtuukin levyltä ja tiedostojärjestelmältä toiselle. Muistat vaan kopioida vivulla, joka säilyttää tiedostojen oikeudet. Tähän taisi riittää cp -a. Ja tietenkin fstabiin sitten uudet tiedostojärjestelmät.

Äläkä btw tee kuten minä, eli unohda kääntää kerneliin tukea tälle uudelle tiedostojärjestelmälle. =)

----------

## Tronic

Jos ei ole mahdollisuutta bootata LiveCD:lta tms, voi myos kaytossa olevan systeemin kopioida:

```

mkdir /tmpmnt

mount / /tmpmnt --bind

mount /dev/uusi /mnt

cp -aux /tmpmnt/* /mnt/

```

Huom: ei saa kopioida juuresta suoraan tai muuten jaa dev yms. kopioimatta kun ne ovat mount-pointtien takana piilossa. Bind-mounttaamalla juuri muualle kierretaan toi ongelma.

Mita tulee osiointiin niin boot on mielestani syyta olla erikseen, muiden ei. Bootin erillisyys on perusteltu Gentoon asennusohjeessakin, mutta kerrataas viela: GRUB joutuu lukemaan boottiosiota hyvin yksinkertaisin valinein (BIOS-kutsut ja simppeli read-only fs-driveri), jolloin osion olisi syyta olla 8 gigan alapuolella (muuten ei BIOS-kutsuilla valttamatta pysty lukemaan) ja ehja (GRUB ei osaa kasitella virheita). Siispa boottiosio tehdaan aina levyn alkupaahan ja sita ei pideta mountattuna kuin silloin kun on pakko.

Tuo raja vaihtelee koneittain. Pentium-tason koneilla raja voi olla jopa 500 megan kieppeilla, kun taasen joillain (ei kuitenkaan kaikilla ihan uusimmillakaan) koneilla paastaan jopa 137 gigaan saakka. Siita yli ei kuitenkaan paase mikaan kone, joten esim. 160-gigainen roottiosio ei vaan toimi luotettavasti grubin boottiosiona.

----------

## anidabi

Kiitoksia vinkeistä. Hyvä tietää eri vaihtoehtoja tähän hommaan. Nyt viikonlopun aikana aion vaihtaa kovon ja tässä nyt käynyt mielessä yhtä sun toista pientä muutosta samalla, mm. reiser4 siirtyminen. Järkevää?

Tällä hetkellä gentoo majailee 7gigan levyllä, että ilmeisesti siinä syy miksi grub ei ole kettuillut vielä. Nyt kun tulee selvästi isompi levy niin pitää tehdä osiot erikseen. Kuinka iso osion tuo /var tarvitsee? Haluan minimoida levyn pirstoutumisen. Tuskin kovin iso kun ei tuo mun nykyinen järjestelmä levykään ole kovin iso(sekin vain 60% täynnä)?

Se pitää vielä kysyä että miksei missään noissa kipiointikomennoissa ole "-R" vipua? Kai sitä halutaan kaikki tauhka rekursiivisesti. Vai onko toi "-a" vipu sama asia, mutta tekee sen vain paremmin? Vähän niin kuin mun boot hakemistossa missä tulee tyyliin miljoona boot hakemistoa bootin alla, jotka cp -R komennolla kaikki kopioituu mielettömässä loopissa.

----------

## micko

Tämä cp:n man-sivusta *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  -a, --archive
> 
> same as -dpPR

 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *anidabi wrote:*   

> Tarkoitus olisi siirtyä reiseristä kokoaan XFS pohjaiseen järjestelmään. 

 

Olen jostain lueskellut että XFS:n kanssa UPS olisi "pakollinen" koska se voi tuhota koko tj:n jos virrat katoaa kesken kirjoitusten   :Question: 

Mutta on minullakin musat/videot osio XFS:llä muutaman vuoden ja ei sen kanssa ole mitään ongelmia ollut, vaikka olen joutunut koneen sammuttamaan virtanapista montakin kertaa kun tuntui compiz joskus alkusäädöissä jumittaa koneen kokonaan. Mutta omassa servussa on "luotettava" ext3 tj ja /var/tmp osio reiserillä (kuten muissakin koneissa).  

 *anidabi wrote:*   

> Kiitoksia vinkeistä. Hyvä tietää eri vaihtoehtoja tähän hommaan. Nyt viikonlopun aikana aion vaihtaa kovon ja tässä nyt käynyt mielessä yhtä sun toista pientä muutosta samalla, mm. reiser4 siirtyminen. Järkevää?
> 
> Tällä hetkellä gentoo majailee 7gigan levyllä, että ilmeisesti siinä syy miksi grub ei ole kettuillut vielä. Nyt kun tulee selvästi isompi levy niin pitää tehdä osiot erikseen. Kuinka iso osion tuo /var tarvitsee? Haluan minimoida levyn pirstoutumisen. Tuskin kovin iso kun ei tuo mun nykyinen järjestelmä levykään ole kovin iso(sekin vain 60% täynnä)?

 

Itse en uskaltaisi servua laittaa reiser4:lle kun se ei kerran ole vielä täysin testattu ja valmis, mutta ei kai sillä ole mitään merkitystä jos on backupit kunnossa.

Ja tuon /var:n koko riippuu täysin siitä mitä kaikkea sulla on siellä /var/www:n ym. alla ja kun ei sulla ole kerran X:ää ja mitään siihen liittyviä suuria kääntöjä (mm.OpenOffice, KDE...) jotka oletuksena käännetään /var/tmp:n alla niin ei kai se välttämättä tarvii kuin +2GB mutta itse laittaisin 3-4GB ?

----------

## Zarhan

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

>  *anidabi wrote:*   Tarkoitus olisi siirtyä reiseristä kokoaan XFS pohjaiseen järjestelmään.  
> 
> Olen jostain lueskellut että XFS:n kanssa UPS olisi "pakollinen" koska se voi tuhota koko tj:n jos virrat katoaa kesken kirjoitusten   

 

  XFS on ihan journaloiva. Huomaa tosin, että se ei tee block-journalia, vaan vain metadatan. Elikkä tiedostojen sisältö saattaa olla täyttä tyhjää... 

  XFS vs. Reiseriä aikanaan valitessa peruste XFS:lle oli lähinnä se että Reiser (ainakin 3) tuppaa hidastumaan melkoisesti kun kovalevy alkaa olla lähellä täyttä. XFS ei tästä kärsinyt.

  Enivei, XFS ollut käytössä viitisen vuotta monessa koneessa servereistä läppäreihin. Ongelmia on tullut muistaakseni yhden kerran ja silloin kyseessä oli hardisvika  :Smile: 

----------

## anidabi

Itse ehkä perustelen siirtymisen kokonaan XFS pohjaiseen järjestelmää sillä että sitä levyn käyttöä ei ole kuin portagen päivityksessä ja ja ohjelmien asennuksessa. Eli sen ei tarvitse olla mikään hyper super nopea. Saapahan kernelistäkin hieman pienemmpän.  :Razz:  Toisaalta tuo reiser4 kiinnostaa kun se on niin paljon muita nopeampi pieniä tiedostoja käsiteltäessä. Saahan XFS tuunauksellakin filesysteemiin reilusti lisää vauhtia muitakin tiedostoja kuin isoja käsiteltäessä.   :Cool:  Tuolla lisää asiasta http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1479435.

Jäi ihan kokonaan kysymättä, että tykkääkö gentoo kyttyrää jos kääntelee ACHI tuen leveyille NCQ:n toivossa(pitää kuitenkin ensiin tarkistaa tukeeko sata piiri edes koko ACHIa) kun sitä ei ole ollut ennen käytössä? Wintoosa ainakin heittää sinistä ruutua kun laittaa ACHI tuen biosista päälle sen jälkeen kuin sen on asentanut ilman tukea.   :Laughing: 

----------

## anidabi

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> XFS vs. Reiseriä aikanaan valitessa peruste XFS:lle oli lähinnä se että Reiser (ainakin 3) tuppaa hidastumaan melkoisesti kun kovalevy alkaa olla lähellä täyttä. XFS ei tästä kärsinyt.
> 
> 

 

Tuota ihan pakko lainata sen verran kun tuossa aiemmin pistin linkin sivustoon jossa oli vähän XFS tweakkeja ja testejä. Siellä mainitsiin että kun käyttää isoa "agcount" optiota filesysteemiä luotaessa, se rupeaa kuluttamaan suuria määriä CPU aikaa kun levy täyttyy. Mitään ei kuitenkaan mainittu levyn hidastumisesta. Uusi puolen teran limppuhan osioimatta vaatii tuon agcountin olevan noin 125(yksi per jokaista 4gigaa kohden). Toisen levyn jo loin seuraavia optioita käyttäen: 

```
mkfs.xfs -b size=4096 -d agcount=125 -l size=64m
```

Suuremmat blockit olisin halunnut, mutta tämä ei ole mahdollista x86 systeemissä.

Sitten tietenkin mountataan se vielä parilla tweakilla:

```
mount -t xfs /dev/sdb1 noatime,nodiratime,osyncisdsync,logbufs=8 /tauhkaa
```

Tuosta osyncisdsync optiosta en ole ihan varma miten toimii ja kuinka luotettava on. Se ilmeisesti on ollut XFS defaultti jo vuodesta 2002 ja sen saa filesysteemin käyttäytyyn enemmän ext2:n lailla. Muuta en osaa sanoa.

----------

## anidabi

Niin, miten se nyt on tuon ACHI tuen kans linuxissa, kärsiikö sitä laittaa päälle uudessa kernelissä jo asennettuun systeemiin? Eikö se periaatteessa pelkästään sen kääntämisellä ala toimia, eikä tarvi pelätä systeemin hajoamista?

----------

## Cougar81

Kyllä sen pitäisi olla transparentti muutos, tosin levytunnus saattaa vaihtua (esim. /dev/sda -> /dev/sde) joten pidä livecd valmiina mikäli tarvitsee /etc/fstabia muokata.

----------

